# ADHD Wiring



## Diatrive (Apr 17, 2019)

Hello all, 

 I have an ADHD populated and about to wire it. I don't understand the 1-7 on the bottom where the 4 holes usually reside. I use the breakout boards on the footswitch and don't know what to wire it to. Also the Out and In are at the top?! If the 1-7 does take the In/Out from the footswitch what happens at the top? Sorry, but I am completely confused as this is quite different than normal.


----------



## Robert (Apr 17, 2019)

This one has switchable true-bypass / buffered bypass so the wiring is a little different.

There is a wiring diagram on page 4 of the build docs:
https://docs.pedalpcb.com/project/ADHD.pdf


----------



## Diatrive (Apr 17, 2019)

Gah! Thanks, not sure how I missed that. I guess I never go past the first and second page o.0


----------



## mywmyw (May 20, 2019)

I just wired this one up, sounds very nice but I have a small issue with the bypass. it only passes signal in bypass with the bypass switch in the up position. With the switch down I get pink noise and no guitar signal. I rechecked the diagram and everything seems in order. I Haven't put it in an enclosure yet or wired in an LED but I don't see how that could be causing this.


----------



## Robert (May 20, 2019)

Not being in an enclosure shouldn't be causing an issue as long as your jacks are grounded.

Can you post a pic?


----------



## mywmyw (May 20, 2019)

Yep Here are a few pix.

I played it for an hour or so last night and noticed no anomalies. So I dont think I have any soldering issues to blame. The only thing I can think of is I used a different 3pdt than I usually use. But I believe I've used another from the same batch with your breakout board with no issues...


----------



## mywmyw (May 23, 2019)

Anyone?


----------



## Jbanks (May 23, 2019)

mywmyw said:


> Anyone?


Is the switch your referring to the SPDT or DPDT switch?


----------



## mywmyw (May 23, 2019)

Jbanks said:


> Is the switch your referring to the SPDT or DPDT switch?



its the DPDT that controls the bypass style


----------



## Jbanks (May 23, 2019)

mywmyw said:


> its the DPDT that controls the bypass style


There are 2 solders on the DPDT that aren’t shiny like the rest in all the photos. Try resoldering the 2 joints I’ve marked. Those DPDT are nuts to take out if broken. 

At least you know one of the bypasses is working at least, so that’s good.


----------



## mywmyw (May 23, 2019)

nope that's not it. :-/

I reflowed several areas, double checked the switch wiring, looked for small solder
bridges. nothing.

With the switch in buffered bypass mode, I tried touching different areas of the board, and wiggling components and switches... the only area that produced any change in signal (albeit just noise) were the pads of the leftmost 5457. I used the diode tester on my DMM and both 5457s read the same... so I assume they are working. what could it be?

How will I get to experience Mike Fuller's much touted "enhanced bypass"????


----------



## mywmyw (May 25, 2019)

I replaced the DPDT switch... and resoldered my 3PDT switch. Now the pedal won't work at all. I replaced the op amp. No dice. Giving up on this one.


----------



## Bravin Neff (Sep 19, 2019)

Sorry to hear of the problems. I'm curious if you managed to get it working again? I just built my first pedal (Uberdrive), but the ADHD was next on my list. I read your post with a little reluctance. Regardless, I received great advice in another thread to try an audio probe, which is a tool specifically designed to pinpoint problems. If you haven't already, might I suggest you try one?


----------



## Gt6371 (Jul 10, 2022)

So no breakout board for this?


----------



## Robert (Jul 10, 2022)

Yes, the breakout board is included now.


----------



## siegeofnorth (Dec 2, 2022)

Robert said:


> There is a wiring diagram on page 4 of the build docs:
> https://docs.pedalpcb.com/project/ADHD.pdf



Is this document still available? I have an old ADHD board that I bought a few years back (PCB019) that I'd like to assemble. I can get the component values from the board and the Musikding BOM, but I don't have the wiring information. But I see there's a new version "coming soon," so am I vastly better off waiting for that to drop? Thanks!


----------



## Robert (Dec 2, 2022)

Depending on which version you have:



			https://docs.pedalpcb.com/project/archived/ADHD.v1.pdf
		



			https://docs.pedalpcb.com/project/archived/ADHD.v2.pdf
		


The new revision is the cleanest for sure.   Prototypes are here and I'm waiting for DHL to bring components today.


----------



## RetiredUnit1 (Dec 2, 2022)

These come in handy for testing before putting into the enclosure, 'quick disconnects'


----------



## equinox (Jan 2, 2023)

Robert said:


> Depending on which version you have:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the latest board - ADHD Overdrive
Any idea when the build doc will be released or is there a preliminary I can use?  
Need the drill template and understand how to wire up with the additional pads and others for "EB"?!??
Just waiting this stuff so I can finish up building.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2023)

equinox said:


> I have the latest board - ADHD Overdrive



Wiring is straightforward.  The Input / Output / DC jacks all connect directly to the pads at the top of the board.

If you're building true-bypass the six pads at the bottom center of the board are a direct connection to the standard 3PDT breakout board.

If you're building with the Improved Bypass module you'll directly connect all eight pads at the bottom to the Improved Bypass module.


I'll have a schematic posted shortly for cross referencing the various components / versions.

Schematic is here:


			https://docs.pedalpcb.com/project/Schematic-ADHD.png


----------



## equinox (Jan 3, 2023)

Robert said:


> Wiring is straightforward.  The Input / Output / DC jacks all connect directly to the pads at the top of the board.
> 
> If you're building true-bypass the six pads at the bottom center of the board are a direct connection to the standard 3PDT breakout board.
> 
> ...


So, I don't have that other daughter board, so I would just use the 4 pads (IN/GND/SW/OUT)??  The v.2 has 7 pads to hook up to the 3DPT.

So, you're saying use all 6 pads at the bottom for True Bypass and just ignore the EB??  If so, I'm not sure of the wiring for 6 pads!  Can you please clarify??

Also, if not using the daughter board and using True Bypass, what is gained or lost?  Do I still have versatility of the different OCD versions or is that part of the daughter board hook up??

Thanks for your support.


----------



## Robert (Jan 3, 2023)

The daughter board is for switchable buffered bypass (v2.x), without it the PCB operates as a standard true-bypass effect (v1.x).

The six pads at the bottom are the standard Input Jack / IN / GND / SW / OUT / Output Jack configuration.


----------



## equinox (Jan 3, 2023)

Ok, thanks.  I'll wire it up for True Bypass and see how it sounds.
OCD pedals have been around for a while.  I haven't used one, so anxious to see how it sounds and stack up against other ODs.
Usually, your boards only have 4 pads and the IN and OUT come off of the jacks themselves.  That's why throwing me for a look and v.2 had 7 pads!!?!?  :O


----------



## Robert (Jan 3, 2023)

The previous version included the buffers (and true-bypass/buffered switch) in the main PCB so it involved a more complicated breakout board...  

The goal with the redesign was to make it easier to build any version of the OCD circuit, and since all of the v1.x versions were true-bypass it seemed to make more sense to offload the switchable buffers to their own PCB.


----------



## equinox (Tuesday at 10:59 PM)

any timing on the drill template so i can slam this together?


----------

